# Ladder stand ??



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

On ladder stands, there are two straps that come down and criss cross behind the tree and then attatch to the ladder.
What is the purpose of these straps? Ar they only there to support the stand as you first put it up or do they serve a purpose after it is up. When it is rope they seem ok, but as straps, they really move a lot and seem like they would spook a deer in windy conditions. Also, the directions for all the deer stands I have seen kind of treat them like an afterthought. They really don't say where they should be attatched on the top.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I believe that they for securing the stand while putting it up. When I first put mine up I tightened them good and when I got to the top to rachet the other strap ,my ladder slipped down about a foot (thought I was going down) lucky I had them on or I would have been in world of hurt. I tie one around the tree when not in use and use the other for hoisting up my weapon. Also it doesn't hurt to put a paddle lock on a chain around the ladder.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think I've only used a ladder stand once a loooong time ago but yeah I agree the straps are for going around the tree and attaching to the stand, but who knows what you have? Every stand you buy has some different kind of strapping instructions/method. That's what I'd use them for. As far as anything loose and flapping in the wind, just wrap the loose length around the frame, strap, or whatever and just tuck it in so there isn't anything dangling loose. Seen a nice one at 35yds. sat. at 3:00 pm while talking to my Dad (on the ground) half way up one of my stands, looks real good this year, opener this weekend. :beer:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I also believe that it is to stabilize the ladder portion of the stand. If you remove it, climb in and than look down you will notice that the ladder will bow out quite a bit!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if those two straps are going to stabalize it at my current fighting weight!!!!  :wink:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

With a ladder stand you want to have the ladder portion as straight up and down that you can, this will make the stand more stabile when you are up in it. The straps are to secure the stand while you climb up to the top where you put another one around the top. It can get a little hairy if you have it too straight up or at too much of an angle.
Good luck.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

those straps do serve a purpose, they hold the stand to the tree when first setting up to hold it to the tree, and like also said in a previous post to stabilize the ladder. when you put the stabilizer bar from the tree to the stand you tie the rope around the tree, and tie the straps to the rung that the stabilizer bar is set on, and pull them really tight and the stand will be rock solid, which also means less movement of the stand which also means less squeeks and noise from the stand when moving up there.


----------

